# Debugging openbgpd



## vpenkoff (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi, guys! What is the proper way to debug the IPC of openbgpd? I want to examine the order of messages sent and received between the parent, RDE and SE. I've tried to do this with gdb, but sooner or later I've got SIGTRAP and no luck at all.  :\ 

Any ideas?


----------

